# Emigrating to Cyprus from UK



## dangrey93 (May 27, 2012)

Hello,
I intend to emigrate from the UK to Cyprus as early as next year.I understand that upon arrival I have to obtain an Alien Registration Certificate within 8 days and apply for a residency card through the Civil Registry & Migration Office within 3 months and have to present such documentation as a valid EU Passport, 2 photographs and a stamped employment from signed by employer and stamped by Department of Labour. 

My question is can I apply for jobs in Cyprus before I have these documents?
Other questions include:
1. Can I drive with a full UK driving licence?
2. Are there any restrictions as an EU immigrant such as not being allowed to vote or access healthcare. 
3. Can you apply for citizenship/Cypriot passport after living in Cyprus for more than 5 years?
4. If so, do you have to renounce citizenship of your home state?
5. When obtaining a residency card, are there any eligibility requirements such as being in a certain occupation such as a doctor or nurse, or being self-sustainable for 2 years like Australia or Greek proficiency? 

Also, would any expats be able to give me a rough idea of flat rent prices/cost of living. I imagine the cheapest method of accommodation would be to live on a boat as I probably wouldn't have to pay council tax.

What are average costs of necessary factors' such as doctor's appointments, bus fares, car insurance, weekly shopping bills and tax. 

How much money should one enter Cyprus with as an emergency fund, I'm aiming for 10-12k is that good. I understand English is widely spoken but I am willing to learn Greek. What's the job market like? 

Plus, whats life like once the interim period of settling down has finished. 

Your responses will be greatly appreciated,
Regards
Dan


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

dangrey93 said:


> Hello,
> I intend to emigrate from the UK to Cyprus as early as next year.I understand that upon arrival I have to obtain an Alien Registration Certificate within 8 days and apply for a residency card through the Civil Registry & Migration Office within 3 months and have to present such documentation as a valid EU Passport, 2 photographs and a stamped employment from signed by employer and stamped by Department of Labour.
> 
> My question is can I apply for jobs in Cyprus before I have these documents?
> ...


WOW\!! take a breath:


----------



## dangrey93 (May 27, 2012)

dangrey93 said:


> Hello,
> I intend to emigrate from the UK to Cyprus as early as next year.I understand that upon arrival I have to obtain an Alien Registration Certificate within 8 days and apply for a residency card through the Civil Registry & Migration Office within 3 months and have to present such documentation as a valid EU Passport, 2 photographs and a stamped employment from signed by employer and stamped by Department of Labour.
> 
> My question is can I apply for jobs in Cyprus before I have these documents?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

dangrey93 said:


> Thanks


You did not get much of an answer so here come some of them.

You can drive on your Full UK licence until it expires. You cant get a Cyprus one until you are resident and has lived in Cyprus for minimum 6 months.

As a resident you have the right to vote in local elections and to the EU parliament

If you pay in to the social fund you have the right to healthcare. This happens 
normally when you start to work.

who in the last 8 years before their application accumulated more than 5 years of residence or more than 7 years of residence, if they are sports players, sports technicians or coaches or work in International Business Companies, or work for Cypriot employers etc

Cyprus accept dual citizenship

Aswer to number 5 is No

Rest someone else can do better


----------

